
'Perfect' sensors may be possible, but might not come to cameras - Tomte
https://www.dpreview.com/interviews/9385721576/perfect-sensors-may-be-possible-but-might-not-come-to-cameras
======
kurthr
Except in the darkest environments or most extreme magnifications/resolutions
(e.g. astronomy) or fastest speeds you're already shot noise limited. Getting
a Quantum Efficiency of 100% and 0 read noise is much more difficult than
combining many images (like HDR and discussed in the article) and improving
image stabilization.

Think about how much light you throw away going through the Bayer Filter
(RGBG) vs stacking photo-sensors... that's already >60%.

------
mrfusion
Why won’t they come to cameras?

~~~
russellbeattie
The title doesn't make any sense - ignore it, it's just click bait. Which
sadly worked as I read the whole article wondering the same thing.

~~~
_rolf
Yeah. "Perfect" in the way it can tell the difference between two photons or
three photons over a period of time, but almost useless for anything else.

